# Triops



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I came across this site which has info on raising, breeding & caring for triops which are neat (and yes creepy little critters).

http://mytriops.com/

My nephew is just starting to show interest in the hobby & shares my enthusiasm over inverts. I think this is a pretty neat project for younger fish keepers (then again I kinda want a kit myself). For now I have ordered my nephew his very own triops eggs since they already have aquariums etc.,(with permission from his parents of course) He is very excited about the idea of having his own tank. (Think sea monkey's with attitude!)

http://boreal.com/search.asp?t=ss&c=0&ss=triops&x=0&y=0


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Neat!!! Those are some cool little inverts.

When are you going to start breeding them?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I almost bought some packeges... but they'll eat my fish too.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

cool...only an 8 wk lifespan though.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

ahh I wish i saw these b4... I could add them with daphnia it says!
And omg is my water ever *GREEN*!WOOOOOHOOOOO.(THANKS CRX)


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Riceburner said:


> cool...only an 8 wk lifespan though.


Check out the triops site, they show you how to breed and harvest the eggs so you have a constant supply.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Neat!!! Those are some cool little inverts.
> 
> When are you going to start breeding them?


Me? Good lord I don't have the room for them lol.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

!??!?!

Kat... are you getting any for him.. You think you could order me some too!?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I tried those once when I was once a teenager  They are very cool. They die off fast but they bred like mad. Make sure you have a magnifineglass. You can watch them for hours.They go from hatched to adults in a matter of days.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> !??!?!
> 
> Kat... are you getting any for him.. You think you could order me some too!?


Jess I KNEW you want some LOL. I ordered them already but maybe we can order some more as well I was thinking I might want some. I am down 2 more thai betta's tonight.  Freakin' tumors galore!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

noooo....  Did you loose the one upstairs??... 

How freaking upsetting is that


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> noooo....  Did you loose the one upstairs??...
> 
> How freaking upsetting is that


I lost the one with the red loss and the beautfiful blue half moon.  They were both two of my favorite fish ever.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

its a bad betta night then, kat. Sorry to hear your loss. Polyhex, my female, is not looking too hot.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> I tried those once when I was once a teenager  They are very cool. They die off fast but they bred like mad. Make sure you have a magnifineglass. You can watch them for hours.They go from hatched to adults in a matter of days.


That's neat! Thanks Pat!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> its a bad betta night then, kat. Sorry to hear your loss. Polyhex, my female, is not looking too hot.


Sorry to hear that.  I have one more my male monster who is also not doing well. I don't think I'll be doing the transhipping thing again.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

What's transhipping? I am not sure if Poly, is constapated, egg bound, dropsy or what. She sinks like a stone, and is fat as hell....ovipositor is poking out too.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> !??!?!
> 
> Kat... are you getting any for him.. You think you could order me some too!?


I saw kits for them at my local Michael's craft store of all places.


----------

